# Front Engine Dragster



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Has anyone ever built a front engine dragster from an Aurora 4-gear chassis?

The dragster extension piece with it's front wire supports looks like it's modeled after a front engine dragster. All I have ever seen though are "dragsters" that look like nothing I have ever seen in real life.

I have been thinking about building one but would like some ideas. I have been thinking of taking an Autoworld version and transferring the driver cockpit to the back. Either that or possibly converting a JL diecast.

Your thoughts?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the Aurora wedge dragster is modelled after an actual rear engine dragster of that time.
there a few resin caster that have produced front engine dragsters and they look OK.
it is very hard to build a slim body on a fat chassis.
there is a chassis for custom builders available from Shapeways that is quite narow and would work best for that approach.
it would be good for you to obtain a 1/64 die cast rail from the period of a front engine (go big Daddy Don) rail dragster to make comparisons of how you would accomplish replicating one


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

alpink said:


> the Aurora wedge dragster is modelled after an actual rear engine dragster of that time.
> there a few resin caster that have produced front engine dragsters and they look OK.
> it is very hard to build a slim body on a fat chassis.
> there is a chassis for custom builders available from Shapeways that is quite narow and would work best for that approach.
> it would be good for you to obtain a 1/64 die cast rail from the period of a front engine (go big Daddy Don) rail dragster to make comparisons of how you would accomplish replicating one


Shapeways - what a cool site! Thanks for the steer.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Most HO scale FED's , are high riders in the fact that the builder is limited to the elevation of what's behind the rear drive unit . I might suggest ( I've never been a good modeler) building the FED without the chassis and then trimming what needs to be trimmed to mount it on the slot car chassis . 

YES , there will be voids and chassis showing but it's better than an out of wack looking 
build . I like the idea of the FED .

Gonzo


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is a 4 gear front engine I did a few yrs back..


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

thought I'd take a shot myself. Pretty basic but reminiscent of the older front engine dragsters that had bare rails .


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Mayan, that is cool and I like it.
you may want to explore the Hot Wheels availability for different engines that might fit the era better.
nothing wrong with what you have done and I might build one like that myself.
I have one of Hittman's(Johhny) front engine dragsters and it is awesome.
making a body that fita the chassis is difficult, but INCORPORATING the chassis into the body looks promising.


----------



## EliteThink (Oct 19, 2012)

really cool!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Most of the old FE stuff just had the frame rails showing... that was before the big sponsor's needed realestate...  RM


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's something I've been tinkering with off and on. Still not happy with the front fuselage shape. But maybe will help with ideas. The front is shaped from bass wood, the rear cockpit area is styrene and the driver is cobbled from a resin cast head and plastruct tubing to make the breathers. The roll cage is brass wire and the motor is from a diecast donor.

-Paul


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Niiiiice, Paul...

Sorry, my old eyes are failing me... What are the front wheels?

John
.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul, whats the available width between the pipes? Can you sneak a Mabuchi 50 series in between the heads?


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

pshoe64 said:


> Here's something I've been tinkering with off and on. Still not happy with the front fuselage shape. But maybe will help with ideas. The front is shaped from bass wood, the rear cockpit area is styrene and the driver is cobbled from a resin cast head and plastruct tubing to make the breathers. The roll cage is brass wire and the motor is from a diecast donor.
> 
> -Paul




Wow!!. That looks fantastic. AutoWorld ought to take a page out of your book . That's impressive work.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's my dragster. Unfinished.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

John,

I do not remember what front tires I used. They are slated to be replaced though. I'm going to try my hand at turning a set that will use "O" rings for the tires and have a bit of an inset that I can place a decal that will look like spokes.

Bill, 

The next phase is to ditch the 4Gear and build a brass chassis with a D50 can. The motor will wrap right around it. I want to be able to drop the cockpit down lower so the rear wheels are closer to the driver's head height and get that "digger" look. I have a couple of projects to complete first, but this will get on the rack this winter.

-Paul


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Mayan2012 said:


> thought I'd take a shot myself. Pretty basic but reminiscent of the older front engine dragsters that had bare rails .


you could also add some "Tin" to the front. by using paper & a printer...
get color & "Sponsors" on it too....
easy, cheap, and removable/replaceable @ whim :thumbsup:

not that it "NEEDS" it, mind you :thumbsup:


Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Guy's ,

I'm not being critical as I couldn't do ay better . But I do have some suggestions only for your builds .

Paul , you have hit the cockpit dead on but as you said yourself , it needs to be shorter and closer to the rear wheels . However , don't be disappointed if it's not a lot . It's just the nature of the slot car chassis. The samples with the open frame seems to have a better stance as far as height goes .

I also think that if you squared up the front body ahead of the engine , it would maybe look more "blended" and not so weinery (is that a word?).

I will ay that all o these samples are better than any other front engine HO dragster .

I'll be anxious to see more from this post .

Gonzo


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Interesting how the AutoWorld site has a pic of a FED but the only FED on the site is a pinewood derby car.


----------

